# Phil does Chalice



## DoubleD (15/2/15)

So Phill did a review of one of the best (IMO) looking atty's around -


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/15)

Wow what a kak squonking device... all those issues would kill me...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (16/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow what a kak squonking device... all those issues would kill me...



Agreed, he should've done separate reviews for each device lol Cant mix class with kak

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/2/15)

DoubleD said:


> So Phill did a review of one of the best (IMO) looking atty's around -




Thanks for posting @DoubleD 
I like Phil. He is very thorough
Chalice looks like a winner indeed! And i agree, it looks good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/15)

Silver said:


> Chalice looks like a winner indeed! And i agree, it looks good



Can't ask me about a Chalice III anymore either... couldn't get it to work for me and flogged it.


----------



## Genosmate (16/2/15)

For any potential buyers of the Chalice,just be aware it's not all it may seem,yes it might be a very well made atty but it is very expensive and temperamental.
I've wicked and coiled mine in more different ways than any other atty I've ever used and anything other than a very small wick makes it gurgle and dump juice in the mouth.
Right now at least I'm using it but honestly I'd put a standard RM2 a Nuppin or a Cyclone at least on a par with it and until I find its sweet spot I'd say they all vape better than a Chalice.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (16/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Can't ask me about a Chalice III anymore either... couldn't get it to work for me and flogged it.


Lol, and I am the fortunate flogged. This is a beautifully engineered atomizer. Despite @Genosmate's protests above it give a very flavourful vape imo. 

Thanks for posting the video @DoubleD. Have been looking at that Promec, but clearly needs a lot more work.

Interesting that PBusardo puts quite a lot of cotton in there, much more than I would wick a bf atomizer with. And he did not say anything about gurgling or leaking. I have not had that problem in mine either. Maybe yours has a defect somewhere @Genosmate?

Have not watched a PBusardo video for a long time. Must agree @Silver, he is very thorough.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate (16/2/15)

@Andre,I doubt the atty has a defect,its more likely to be the user.Seriously though,I will persevere with it simply because it's frustrating to be in a group which contains one person who can't come 100% right with it.


----------



## Andre (16/2/15)

Genosmate said:


> @Andre,I doubt the atty has a defect,its more likely to be the user.Seriously though,I will persevere with it simply because it's frustrating to be in a group which contains one person who can't come 100% right with it.


Lol, do not let it be frustrating - I have seen so many instances where many love a specific atomizer, but some just do not. E.g., if I remember correctly, @Marzuq just did not like the Odin, whilst it is one of the most popular atomizers with Reonauts. I hated the Atomic to the dismay of many who say it is up there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (16/2/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, do not let it be frustrating - I have seen so many instances where many love a specific atomizer, but some just do not. E.g., if I remember correctly, @Marzuq just did not like the Odin, whilst it is one of the most popular atomizers with Reonauts. I hated the Atomic to the dismay of many who say it is up there.


Of course you are 100% correct Andre,if I hadn't seen a pic of your tilted coil in the Chalice mine would be in the unused pile right now,I also don't like the Atomic and don't even have one anymore.I just need to keep playing and I'll unlock the secret one day.


----------



## khemas (16/2/15)

Another future unicorn...

If it's the same thing than Chalice v1 and v2 of course...

It was my first unicorn, when I bought my first Réo mini !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/5/15)

And here's Todd's point of view for those that are interested:



If it weren't for the price tag, I'd own one already. Absolutely beautiful atomizer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (10/5/15)

DoubleD said:


> And here's Todd's point of view for those that are interested:
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for the price tag, I'd own one already. Absolutely beautiful atomizer



@johan posted the video in Reoville. Pushed me over the edge to order another!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/5/15)

Andre said:


> @johan posted the video in Reoville.



Oh, I must of missed it. 




Andre said:


> Pushed me over the edge to order another!




If I had the cash, I'd definitely get one too, The chalice III and Nuppin V1 are on top of my wish list.  Followed by the RM2, Cyclone, cyclops, Rogue and Aeolus

Reactions: Like 1


----------

